# Needed to vent Problems finding studs



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been trying to find studs for a few of my dwarf girls. I found one that's too far for just driveway breeding and one is super close with a gorgeous buck that's registered with a great fee but after talking to the owner she now will not answer me back causing to miss two girls when they were in heat. I was pretty excited about using this buck as well. I have a back up buck that is right down the road that I used to own who is unregistered. But I really wanted to retain some registered does next spring for showing. I guess this means I will need to purchase a buck instead of relying on studs. But my neighbor who I rent the land for my goats isn't fond of the idea of me having to build a buck pen. I used to let my previous buck run with the girls but now I have too many that are too young to breed that would be impossible.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it can be a pain finding service... but owning your own buck can be too...he will need companionship when hes not hanging with the ladies..a wether buddy or a second buck if you have enough girls to justify two bucks lol... there is a lot to consider...sounds like you already have some ideas brewing


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a wether that I kept from this year's spring babies. I would rather have my own buck but it would be a challenge convincing my neighbor that the buck can't run with the girls. He is older and he doesn't understand the reason for registering them and medicine and due dates. He just thinks to put them all together and they will be fine. But I kinda understand his point of view. His parents raised meat goats when he was a kid.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What state are you in?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Also, would he be okay with you having a mobile pen within the girl's pasture for the buck? If you wire cattle panels onto corral panels, you can keep everyone separate. If you move the buck pen regularly, you can avoid pasture damage. If his housing can also be moved, you won't have the problem of building a structure.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you dam-raise or bottle-raise? It is more important to be able to know due dates for the bottle-raising bit, especially if it is for CAE prevention. Maybe the owner of the property will understand better if you bring it up that way.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in North Georgia, and I usually dam raise but I have built a new pen/shelter for bottle babies. Our neighbor treats us like his family and we do the same. He's basically like our best friend now. He's done a lot for us so I don't have to worry about ruining our relationship over pushing this subject. We're hoping to buy a house up the road from us next year so we can have our own property and it comes with a good sized barn so that's a plus.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimes its not about changeing his way of thinking but just letting him know its important to you ...he might disagree and think its silly but it sounds like he truly cares about what you think..


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going to go talk to him today about it again. I probably shouldn't be looking for a buck already but I can't help it! I did find a 2 year old male but he isn't disbuded and my last buck tore my arm up with his horns so it's a fear of mine.


----------



## Sundancer (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a nice buck from decent bloodlines available but we are in Virginia :sigh:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish you were closer. There's a lot of nice farms around me but they don't offer stud services which I can understand why. I think next time I have a buckling born here I'm going to have a contract that I keep breeding rights too him. That's what we used to do with our Bostons we showed.


----------

